
Twitter blocks EFF tweet that criticized bogus takedown of a previous tweet - Elof
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/04/twitter-copyright-enforcement-gets-absurd-blocks-links-to-news-articles/
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion of original sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19663229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19663229)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19665159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19665159)

------
rolph
How many Takedowns of Tweets Talking about other tweets, can be strung
together in perpetuity before twitter realizes somethink is amok?

I dont do twitter myself, but i would like to hear the results if someone
wants to conduct an experiment. how long will a tweet about the veracity of
the takedown request for a tweet critisizing another takedown of a tweet
talking about a takedown of a possible infringement.

~~~
dvhh
Considering that taking action as soon as they receive a (allegedly
legitimate) DMCA claim is a condition to their safe harbor status when
considering copyright issue.

I heard multiple time that incorrect use of DMCA claim has been used to silent
opinions, blackmail users (in the case of youtube ).

------
Lowkeyloki
But people's nasty, hurtful opinions are a-okay. Thanks for your garbage site,
Uncle Jack!

